# Crete vs. Santorini?



## gc24 (Aug 6, 2009)

Living in the US and thinking of retireing to either of these 2 places. Can anyone enlighten me as to the pros and cons of these 2? Not looking to work, looking to retire. I like some nightlife and laid back life style. Has the economy in Greece been leveled? Which locations in these 2 would be worth looking at.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi,

I've never lived in Santorini but I live on a much smaller island nearby that relies on Santorini for some things in the winter. Santorini has a permanent population of about 5000 people, which means that from about November 1 until about May 1, that's how many people are on the island.

Something to be aware of is that ALL consumer goods are significantly more expensive on small islands like Santorini. There are also issues with water (you can only drink bottled water, personally I cook with bottled water only as well). Also keep in mind how Santorini is in the height of summer: absolutely packed with people!! I don't know how much patience you have for that, but I know I wouldn't be able to tolerate it. 

A useful scale that I often use is the official Hardship Index of the Greek government, on a scale of 1 to 12, how difficult it is to live in any place in Greece (1 is easiest, 12 is hardest). Santorini scores 8 or 9 depending on the village. (My island, for comparison, scores 11. Places like Kastellorizo, Samothrace, Astypalaia, and Nissyros score 12.) In Crete, the scores range widely, from 1 in the cities, to 10 in Sfakia.

Probably if I were looking for a permanent residence, I would be very strongly pulled toward Crete and away from Santorini. But it's a very personal decision. Which island do YOU like better? (I happen to prefer Crete at all times of the year over Santorini, and this would be an easy decision for me.)


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Also, I forgot to ask earlier: are you certain that you are entitled to retire to Greece? Are you familiar with the requirements to do so legally?


----------



## gc24 (Aug 6, 2009)

wka said:


> Also, I forgot to ask earlier: are you certain that you are entitled to retire to Greece? Are you familiar with the requirements to do so legally?


Thanks for the info. I was leaning heavily towards Crete anyway. Any particular city in Crete that is nice? No, I am not sure of the requirements for retireing there.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that you would be covered under the law 3386/05 Article 36, which says, my quick translation -

Granting of residence permit to economically independent individuals:

Residence permit may be issued for one year to an alien once he has acquired a visa and assuming he has sufficient funds, i.e., a stable annual income that covers his living expenses, which can then be renewed annually, as long as all other legal requirements are met. The amount of money required is determined according to paragraph 2 of article 90.

This alien can be accompanied by family members (paragraph 1 of article 54) to whom is also granted, after their application, individual residence permit which also expires at the same time as the original alien's permit expires. But in that case you would have to prove adequate funds for everyone in the family.

(Of course you'd have to have full health insurance and you wouldn't be able to work in Greece.)

I'm not a lawyer or a translator, and if you take legal advice from an internet message board post you deserve whatever you get  

As far as cities in Crete... well which one do YOU like best? I wouldn't want to live in any of them myself, but I'm not much of a city person.


----------



## Shnoof (Apr 16, 2010)

I lived a few months on a small island before, similar to Santorini. Life gets a little boring off-season. Plus you might get bored by the lack of variety.

We have a summer house in Crete (near Rethymno). I'd say it's a better place to live year round. Since it's a big island, the population stays high year round, prices aren't inflated, and there is a lot to see so you never get bored. It still has the island mentality and feel too. Come summer, I'd have to say the southern shore is the best, especially in the Rethymno province.


----------



## xfiles (May 3, 2010)

Most places close in winter in Santorini. It is THE tourist island of Greece... I have been there 5-6 times and I always enjoy it very much, but to live there? nix. Very pricy, enourmous amount of tourists/cruisers in all summer, and everything is geared on tourists. Not the cheapest place, indeed.


----------



## rainman (May 3, 2010)

I am from Crete, Chania is my hometown, but I also have visited Santorini.

As already mentioned, if I were you I would choose Crete.
Crete is among the biggest islands in the Mediterranean Sea, 114 times bigger than Santorini in area (8,336 km² versus 73km²) and 46 times in population (623,666 versus 13,402). There is so much to see in Crete that even locals haven't seen. And of course Crete doesn't have problems with water and electricity supply, has many hospitals,airports,universities s etc. You could live either in a small village with 10 or in a town with 150.000 people (Heraklion), live in mountain with snow 2.500 meters high or near the sea, there is a variety of places and people greater than any island in Greece.Plus you can visit Santorini, the trip lasts 5 hours by boat, by plane it is faster but more expensive.

Which is the best city? That is the most subjective question you could ask a Cretan: each one will support his hometown. But let's face it, Chania has more places for sightseeing, Heraklion is an wannabe-Athens town.


Btw after the change on a regulation tha real estate market has greatly expanded, many villages are FULL with houses near the sea with facilities such as lawn and swimming pools, yet a TON of them has not been sold yet. In my grandfather's village which is by the sea there is a whole new village-in-a-village for houses intended to be sold to foreigners, and many people, mainly from the UK benefit from the euro-pound exchange rate and buy houses (talking in figures, a house by the sea costs 150.000-250.000 euros, while this table (couldn't post link,sorry) shows that people from Switzerland,USA,UK,Sweden,Norway earn 2 or 3 times more than Greeks.Anyways, last time i checked real estate prices for UK were higher than the sky so prices in Greece might seem better to Europeans)


----------



## superman (May 3, 2010)

Both places - super!!!


----------



## oldbadger (Feb 18, 2009)

*Santorini Vs Crete*

We have visited Santorini and Crete but decided to retire to Crete for the following reasons:
Santorini is, in my oipinion, a must place to see - it is so picturesque however it is relatively small and gets PACkED in high season.
I believe there are issues with water supply in Santorini.
Crete is relatively very large and diverse - plenty to see and do. Many quiet places in the height of the tourist season. A couple of nice big towns (Rethymno and Chania) and many very nice beaches.
Mountains are wonderful.
Depends what you want. If you do not want to travel around and explore much then Santorini is great but I think it will be expensive to buy / rent a roperty in comparison to Crete (we currently rent a 2 bed / 2 bath bungalow in Gavalochori for 450 euros per month).











gc24 said:


> Living in the US and thinking of retireing to either of these 2 places. Can anyone enlighten me as to the pros and cons of these 2? Not looking to work, looking to retire. I like some nightlife and laid back life style. Has the economy in Greece been leveled? Which locations in these 2 would be worth looking at.


----------

